
PyPy Status Blog: A thank you to the PSF - jnoller
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/03/thank-you-to-psf.html
======
jnoller
It was my pleasure and honor to be able to give the PyPy guys that grant.
Here's to the next year!

------
stephenjudkins
How are the the PyPy developers supporting themselves? Are they being paid
salaries from the project, which (if I understand correctly) is currently
being funded as an EU research project?

Obviously the PyPy code will deliver vastly more than $10k of value to the
world. Keep up the good work.

~~~
kingkilr
Some of us (myself included) are volunteers. Others have it as their day job,
by virtue of funding from the German and Swedish government. These funds will
probably be used to allow devs to work on PyPy full time, as well as to bring
devs to sprints.

------
joshbaptiste
This years Pycon has given PyPy very good exposure, I heard lots of chatter of
guys wanting to try it out in production.

